# Van Til and his Dutch Theological Heritage



## dildaysc (Aug 11, 2018)

For those of you interested in Van Til, his Dutch theological heritage, and whether or not he understood that heritage rightly...

Bernardinus De Moor, an eighteenth century Dutch theologian, wrote a massive seven-volume systematic theology, trying to capture more than two centuries of Reformed theological reflection. He was endeavoring to erect a monument stone for the old Reformed orthodoxy, during a time when rationalism was devouring the Dutch church.

I have just begun to translate the portion on the arguments for the existence of God. You may want to follow along...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 11, 2018)

Steven, I presume that you are translating this source for publication. If so, it would be a good idea to justify the margins.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 11, 2018)

Completely …

De Moor and I share a birthday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Florida Reforming (Aug 16, 2018)

I have never been all that enthusiastic about apologetics; everything I have read from its literature strongly supports trying to convince the unbeliever of the truths of Scripture. In fact the proponents plainly state that the Christian can not use the Bible since the other person does not accept it. I fail to see how such thinking squares with Romans 1:16, which clearly says that the gospel is the power of God unto salvation, and 1 Cor. 2:14, which clearly teaches that unregenerate man can not understand spiritual truths. I accept that a person can sometimes be brought through sound reasoning to a (perhaps grudging) acknowledgment of the existence of God and some other facts.

How does this use of apologetics, whether of Van Til or any other writer, bring anyone to faith?


----------



## Edm (Aug 16, 2018)

You let the proponent set the rules?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 16, 2018)

Apologetics shuts mouths, Rom.3:19; Act.18:28; Tit.1:9
Apologetics encourages believers, Act.11:23-24.
Apologetics brings God glory, Is.1:18; 1Pet.3:15.
Apologetics is one means God may be pleased to use, for breaking stony heart-ground, and plowing it to be suited for receiving a gospel seed.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Taylor (Aug 16, 2018)

Florida Reforming said:


> I have never been all that enthusiastic about apologetics; everything I have read from its literature strongly supports trying to convince the unbeliever of the truths of Scripture. In fact the proponents plainly state that the Christian can not use the Bible since the other person does not accept it. I fail to see how such thinking squares with Romans 1:16, which clearly says that the gospel is the power of God unto salvation, and 1 Cor. 2:14, which clearly teaches that unregenerate man can not understand spiritual truths. I accept that a person can sometimes be brought through sound reasoning to a (perhaps grudging) acknowledgment of the existence of God and some other facts.
> 
> How does this use of apologetics, whether of Van Til or any other writer, bring anyone to faith?



You mention Van Til, but your post communicates with certainty that you have never read him or about his thought.

P.S. This was not meant to be snarky or rude, but literally every objection you raised above against the task and duty (yes, duty) of apologetics is the very reason Van Til wrote what he wrote and thought the way he thought. Please, pick up a copy of one of his works; they are wonderful and very beneficial.


----------

